# A good light jacket



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 27, 2014)

So right now I have a winter coat, and then I have a fleece, but I was wondering if anyone has any good recommendations for a good, light jacket.  Perhaps something to wear in the fall or spring in the middle of the night when you want long sleeves and a little bit of warmth but not so much as a fleece.

I was thinking like athletic/running jackets, but I can't seem to find any good "blank" ones on galls or 5.11's websites.  All of the ones I own have college or other team logos on them.  Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## cprted (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 27, 2014)

North face or Columbia shell


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

Columbia titanium shell. Add a fleece under it, if you want. They're sharp looking and will take heart transfer reflective lettering/striping well.


----------



## Angel (Nov 28, 2014)

@DEmedic , this: http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Tita...3639&sr=8-1&keywords=columbia+jacket+titanium   ?


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure if you wear soft shells usually? I find its good for non-physical work but as soon as you need to do something it makes you sweat down your back etc (I do anyways and Im not really unfit/overweight)...meaning you spend your journey with a cold wet back until it dries out. 

I usually use military BDU material clothing for physical work as it airs and dries out quick for comfort and prevents being cooled down too much by sweat. What about something like this but less military looking? The brand is helikon


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 28, 2014)

http://m.****ies.com/mens-clothing/...696502353&_ga=1.42609248.432110493.1417173070


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

I wear a 5.11 job shirt on everything but the very coldest days. It has to be a blizzard for me to wear more than that.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 28, 2014)

Vertx has some really nice stuff, too.


----------



## BigDEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't do EMS work yet but I am a competitive shooter and we shoot VERY early mornings and in the winter/rain as well. I always find the coats and jackets very restrictive so I prefer wearing something UNDER my shirt. 

A long sleeves thermal shirt under my T-Shirt or button down shirt woks great for me.

Not sure if the agency protocol will allow for that but they have these in almost every color so shouldn't be too weird under the uniform shirt...


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, we are allowed to wear something under our shirts and underarmour is actually an option for our allowance if we want it, but I would want something to toss over whatever i'm wearing.  A lot of the girls wear the underarmour but that's because they are cold all day, even in the station.  We keep our station quarters at 72 and the bay around 60-65 so I don't usually get cold inside the station!

I do have a softshell but they are not very breathable.

I'm looking for this kind of material: http://www.****ssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=34807016


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep a 5.11 packable lined jacket in my backpack for unexpected chill or rain. It takes heat-transfer decals well, I have a reflective "EMS" on the back. It matches our dark navy uniform very well (comes in other colors).


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd second the under armor. I have a long sleeve thermal turtleneck, which can be found in your local sporting goods store, and I wear it whenever it gets cold. It provides excellent insulation and wind protection. It is a lot more comfortable than a jacket and as warm, if not warmer, than a jacket.


----------



## BigDEMT (Nov 28, 2014)

Good BF deal at $15: http://www.modells.com/search.do?qu...are&siteID=.7WaaTN6umc-UT7xnO.7W0MgtaYoeuZHEQ


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 30, 2014)

I like the packable jacket, that seems like the right weight, but it's also wind and water resistant which makes me think i'll be sweatier in it.  Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Kevinf (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't had issues with it being too stuffy. It's a fairly loose fitting jacket. Aside from that, you should be wearing layers that move sweat away from your body and don't chill... so drop the cotton undergarments


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2014)

Our "job shirts" are mountain hardware softshells. The difference in breathability between of those and the softshell that I got from Blauer with my ANSI jacket is night and day. If you can swing it, I'd much prefer buying technical outerwear from outdoor gear companies rather than uniform companies, they clearly have a better understanding of the fabrics. Get something windproof though no matter what as that is not especially likely to cut down on breathability.


----------



## Backblast (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll second the 5.11 job shirt.  One of my favorite cool weather pieces of clothing, in or out of uniform.


----------

